# Home gym



## Lukeg

Evening guys.

I'm thinking of building a home gym. U was going to buy a "garden workshop" basically a large shed. Do you think 16x10 is big enough?

And what essential equipment should i have?

I already have a power rack and bench on my list.


----------



## chris6046

i train at home and have done since my son was born just to save on the pennys, what is your aim? are you more keeping fit or gaining muscle etc?


----------



## Mingster

16x10 should be big enough mate. I would make sure you get some kind of reinforced flooring though. A couple of thick layers of MDF with some rubber matting on top would be a plan. An Olympic bar and weights kit and some one inch bars with lots of 5 kilo plates will allow you to make up various weighted dumbbells. Best of luck. I find home training much better for my needs than the gym. Only thing I miss is the crack.


----------



## BLUTOS

Should be, make sure roof is high enough to press a bar and 20kg plates or tires (so you don't go through the deck if you drop it)

A heavy bag hanging off the rack or a scaffold bar between the ceiling joist (so you can chin hang a heavy bag or floor to ceiling ball)

Go to car boot or sport soccer get 3 or so old basket balls, cut a flap in em, and weigh out pea shingle in different weights, fill em then elephant tape the cut hole then you got your medicine balls for drills.

Block board the deck in 2foot by 4 foot sheets so when they get fooked they are easier to turn upside down n replace.

chalk board or white board to record you work out and big goals.

Weights and more weights

Skipping rope.

Electricity if possible so you can train in light early or late, and a window or ventilation cos it will reek like fook before you know it


----------



## Lukeg

My goal is size.

Blutos; some good ideas there! The only issue I'm having ATM is the height. I'm a tall guy, 6'5, and the highest I can find is Around 2.35m, so seated press will be fine but standing press will have to be done outside.


----------



## chris6046

ok if your goal is size then get a bench that turns into both incline and decline, a spare bar aswell and maybe a ez-curl bar, a couple sets of dumbells and have some spare weight disks of different weights, also a multi gym! i have a small front room but still manage to fit all this in and more 

i prefer exercising at home to be honest


----------



## Greyphantom

as said above, height is impt... rack is good, good very strong bench, oly weights and bar... def get the flooring reinforced and get some rubber mats in... then train... oh and add food 

I have the same problem with my home gym in the garage, its not high enough to do standing press (only just which is a pain) so either outside or seated... or kneeling if you like... a good rack is essential though as when I got mine the security of the safety bars was felt...


----------



## Greyphantom

the FID bench is a good one... Flat Inclince Decline... also have found that www.powerhousefitness.co.uk is really good for equipment and price this is what I got and its pure gold http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php


----------



## Greshie

I think working at home you just have to be more self disciplined and motivated , that's what makes this site so good , especially if you journal your progress, you'll get regular visitors and feedback ....

Don't envy you doing standing presses outside in the middle of winter mind..... one of the benefits of being a shorta*se

Power rack/cage, decent bench (that inclides/declines as Chris said) olympic weights and decent dumbbells will provide the basics needed for a good workout routine ... you can always add on other kit as you go ... If you are going to have a shed , then make it as comfortable as possible , you may only use it three times a week or so , but if it's pi**ing with rain the last thing you'll want to do is workout in a dank dark environment....

I agree with Greyphantom re Powerhouse-fitness ... very good prices and customer service ... i got my kit the following day from ordering (which was a fluke I think by the carrier . but neverthe less......)


----------



## Greyphantom

not a fluke mate, mine was delivered almost inhumanly fast too... couldnt believe it tbh, have become so used to crap delivery and service I thought it would never turn up on the day they said and early to boot...


----------



## Lukeg

Grey phantom, cheers for whelk thet lookslike a decent rack, especially with the pulley. Do you know the dimensions by any chance?


----------



## Greyphantom

1300L x 1160W x 2100H also there is a typo on the page, the max weight for pulldown/pulley is about 180ish kg not 115...


----------



## switch

Watch the height on the shed/workshop dependign on where the power rack goes you may be tight especially if your doing pull ups too.


----------



## Fullhouse

If your hand enough you could build a shed


----------



## cowpiedan

Would second the EZ bar, they're cheap and I use mine loads. I also find training at home better for motivation personally as it's right there so I've got no excuse not to train.


----------



## deemann

if u cant find a shed high enough just put down a couple of rows of blocks to make up the hight m8 ,easy


----------



## Redbeard85

Just the usual free-weights mate, with your rack and bench. That is enough...I've wasted money on stupid multi-gyms before...sounds like you'll have a great wee place to work out...post pics when finished, would like to see it when it's done...


----------



## Lukeg

Cheers for all the responses guys.

Deemann; not quite sure I understand you?

I can't decide whether to get a power rack or;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RGPAQG/ref=asc_df_B000RGPAQG2546987?smid=A16URTCV0N7GNM&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B000RGPAQG

Essentially they will both be fine for squats and bench ... But then I will have an issue with a lat workout


----------



## Redbeard85

Lukeg said:


> Cheers for all the responses guys.
> 
> Deemann; not quite sure I understand you?
> 
> I can't decide whether to get a power rack or;
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RGPAQG/ref=asc_df_B000RGPAQG2546987?smid=A16URTCV0N7GNM&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B000RGPAQG
> 
> Essentially they will both be fine for squats and bench ... But then I will have an issue with a lat workout


I'm assuming your getting a bench anyway...so do rows(bentover,dumbell etsc) mate, should be fine


----------



## Lukeg

lee85 said:


> I'm assuming your getting a bench anyway...so do rows(bentover,dumbell etsc) mate, should be fine


cool.

im just concerned that a rack wont fit, as the roof angles in. plus a squat rack is about £150 cheaper.

is it worth getting a preacher bench?


----------



## Glassback

BLUTOS said:


> Should be, make sure roof is high enough to press a bar and 20kg plates or tires (so you don't go through the deck if you drop it)
> 
> A heavy bag hanging off the rack or a scaffold bar between the ceiling joist (so you can chin hang a heavy bag or floor to ceiling ball)
> 
> Go to car boot or sport soccer get 3 or so old basket balls, cut a flap in em, and weigh out pea shingle in different weights, fill em then elephant tape the cut hole then you got your medicine balls for drills.
> 
> Block board the deck in 2foot by 4 foot sheets so when they get fooked they are easier to turn upside down n replace.
> 
> chalk board or white board to record you work out and big goals.
> 
> Weights and more weights
> 
> Skipping rope.
> 
> Electricity if possible so you can train in light early or late, and a window or ventilation cos it will reek like fook before you know it


This post just shows how hardcore you are - I'd love to train with you for one session..... and then spend the rest of that week crying. Would be awesome.


----------



## Redbeard85

Lukeg said:


> cool.
> 
> im just concerned that a rack wont fit, as the roof angles in. plus a squat rack is about £150 cheaper.
> 
> is it worth getting a preacher bench?


Lol, if your worried about it fitting in mate, you can benches with squat capibility...but you seem pretty cert on the rack, just get a seprate bench, you can move in a out or something like this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf335-deluxe-bench-and-squat-rack.php or this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF330-Deluxe-Weight-Bench/dp/B000RGPAXY/ref=sr_1_12?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1302594885&sr=1-12 to fit under the rack when needed...hope this helps bud..


----------



## treb92

deemann said:


> if u cant find a shed high enough just put down a couple of rows of blocks to make up the hight m8 ,easy


lol how does that one work mate, they mean the roof wont be high enough. Higher side panels are whats needed but he cant get them.

I just press outside myself too its no biggy.


----------



## Lukeg

lee85 said:


> Lol, if your worried about it fitting in mate, you can benches with squat capibility...but you seem pretty cert on the rack, just get a seprate bench, you can move in a out or something like this http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf335-deluxe-bench-and-squat-rack.php or this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF330-Deluxe-Weight-Bench/dp/B000RGPAXY/ref=sr_1_12?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1302594885&sr=1-12 to fit under the rack when needed...hope this helps bud..


that was my plan. i was going to get http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RGPAQ...SIN=B000RGPAQG

and a seperate adjustable bench


----------



## kaos_nw

I got a home set up in one of those metal sheds without a floor, its great but im waiting for my powerrack to be delivered. The only downside is the roof is quite low at the edges (tall in the middle) so I plan to put down a few rows of blocks around the base and stand/join the shed to the blocks so it is 1-2 ft higher.


----------



## deemann

so I plan to put down a few rows of blocks around the base and stand/join the shed to the blocks so it is 1-2 ft higher.

thats what i meant to say


----------



## treb92

deemann said:


> so I plan to put down a few rows of blocks around the base and stand/join the shed to the blocks so it is 1-2 ft higher.
> 
> thats what i meant to say


Yeah i know what you mean but that isnt going to give any extra head room in the shed.


----------



## Lukeg

kaos_nw said:


> I got a home set up in one of those metal sheds without a floor, its great but im waiting for my powerrack to be delivered. The only downside is the roof is quite low at the edges (tall in the middle) so I plan to put down a few rows of blocks around the base and stand/join the shed to the blocks so it is 1-2 ft higher.


Did you have to do any ground work?


----------



## Redbeard85

Lukeg said:


> that was my plan. i was going to get http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000RGPAQ...SIN=B000RGPAQG
> 
> and a seperate adjustable bench


Yeah man, should be fine...lets see pics of this when your done mate...


----------



## customfitness

You can do a LOT at home even with just a selection of dumbbells.


----------

